# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  أنانيون !

## أبو عبد الله المسعودي

" أناني "
هي كلمة كتلك الكلمات التي لها وقع في الأذن ومعرفة لدا العامة والخاصة وبمجرد نطقها يدرك معناها مباشرة ! وهي على كل حال من عائلة مذمومة تلتقي مع دنيء الأخلاق و رذائل النفس في الجد الأول !
فإن قلت معناها أنا ومن بعدي الطوفان فصحيح !
وإن قلت آنيٌ أعيش وقتي ولحظتي مستفيدا من كل أحد وعلى حساب كل أحد فهو كذلك !
لسان حاله :
نعم أنا في عزلة شعورية !
أما ترى لافتتي " يمنع دخول الزائرين" !!
وما أظهره من سلوكيات وممارسات فإنما ذلك بانتخاب حر من نفسي وبشكل عشوائي وسبب ذلك وبكل بساطة هو "أنني حر ! "

نعم يا أيها الأناني كلامك صحيح فأنت منعتق من السمو وتقديرك لذاتك متدني مترفع في درك السفاسف دعي .

اسمع  :
 يابني الأناني المدخن وانقل هذا لبقية العائلة :

أحيانا قد نترك بعض الطيب أو أنواعا منه تقديرا لشخص يصارحك ويقول معتذرا إليك  " صلب جدا ! " أونحو  ذلك حتى ربما قال لك : ليس جيدا ورائحته كريهة !.

 أو أنه للتو قد خرج من عملية جراحية ويضره ذلك فندعه قائلين له على كل حال " حبا وكرامة"  كان عذره مقنعا أولا وجيها أولا كل ذلك لا يهم وإنما الذي يهم هو أن حريتي تقف عند حريته .

هذا وهو طيب محبب للنفس شرعا وعقلا !

ولكن ذلكم الأناني المدخن قد يدخن في وهج الصيف فتبعث الرائحة من كل مكان !
وبعضهم يدخن في مجلس أو مكان ضيق غير مبالي فإن كان ذا ذائقة قال :
بعد إذنك !!
وأحيانا في الحافلات ترى من ذلك أمثال الغيوم !
وهذا المسكين نقول له أولا لا تدخن !
فإن دخنت فاستتر !
فإن أبيت فراع شعورنا يا أخي! 

اعتبر يا أخي أن الأمر دنيوي وأنه ذو رائحة كريهة فقط !

أنا أعلم أن هذا ربما لا يحرك مشاعرك لأنها ليست هنا أصلا!

هذه صورة كما شاهدتها في مجتمعي , صور متكررة ونماذج معادة فهم نسخ من عائلة المذمومين .

----------


## أبو عبد الله المسعودي

ومن هؤلاء كذلك أناس يريدون من الأمكنة فوق ومن الأعداد واحد فلهم الأحقية ونوع اختصاص واستئثار .
تقف أحيانا في الصف عند أحد المصارف وربما كان الصف متناثرا لكن كل يعرف دروه فيأتي ذلكم الأناني يسير ببطء وبخفة وكل لحظة يتقدم حتى يقبض على " كابينة الصرافة" متجاهلا هؤلاء الناس !
ذات مرة ذهبت في التاسعة إلا صباحا ووجدت أناسا متناثرين كلهم ينتظر ساعة الصفر لاقتحام البنك فأقبل رجل أنوك فيه سمات الحمق واللامبالاة فوالله لم يتوقف حتى شق الجموع وأمسك بمقبض الباب كم هو وقح !
فقلت له :
أخي كل هؤلاء قبلك ويريدون ماتريد فقال :
نحن خارج البنك الآن ولايوجد ترتيب فلادور ولا سرا ! 
أناني آخر :
تقف عند إشارة المرور في طريق لا يتسع لأكثر من سيارتين أحيانا فنقف في اليسار طولا لأن اليمين حق لمن يريد أن يأخذ مسارا آخر فيأتي ذلكم الأناني ولا يحب أن يقف خامس سيارة أو سادهم حفاظا على الثواني التي تكلفه إن وقف فيتقدم كالحصان الجموع ويقف مغلقا لليمين !
أو يعرض السيارة أمام الجميع وربما لعب بأعصابك حينما يبدأ يهزأ السيارة على عادة بعض الشباب الأحمق .

كذلك كنت في المشفى العام انتظر أهلي في قسم النساء فجاء أناس وقالوا لي بحكم أني أمام باب أحد الدكاترة فظنوا أني انتظر دوري فصرت أرفع التوهم لكل من حضر بقولي " لا انتظر أحدا فتفضل " ثم جاء رجل - عذره معه - لا أدري إن كان له عذر ومعه ولده فدخل ولم يستأذن الحضور فقلت لهم عذره معه ولكن لو استأذن فقال أحدهم اعتدنا ذلك فأنت في ........

----------

